
An idea for making self-driving cars safer: Reprogram humans - stablemap
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-driverless-car-safety-20180817-story.html
======
mavsman
This reminds me of the book The Glass Cage where the author talks about
technology-centric design and human-centric design. I must agree that we
shouldn't be changing humans to work with self driving cars. Cars should
change humans and improve them as they are, not require us to behave in a
certain way (or else risk getting run over).

------
zunzun
The brain itself has no nerve endings and brain surgery is sometimes done
while the patient is conscious - so physically reprogramming humans should not
be painful.

